# Paris?



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

I am hoping to get a position that may require an overseas move. The European branch of this company is Headquartered in Paris. Now my wife of course was jumping up and down at this meer possibility but I my first thought however was... 

"Where would I find some good single track?...Next the Eiffel Tower? Most likely not... Around the Parc de Belleville? Maybe?"


----------



## Thiago Nicoluci (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I'm in the same situation except I am in Paris now!! Only for 1 week this time but will be back in a couple of months to a 6 months stay (just waiting for my work visa).
So, I'm in a desperate search for mountain or road bike groups and tracks/courses/trails to keep the training.

Right now is too cold, louzy climate for biking. But in a few months it would be perfect.

Can't wait to check the big climbs in Alps and Pyrenees!!! Also, great single track trails.

If any Paris rider see this, please drop a note.
Also, would appreciate tips of good bike shops where I can meet bikers and get nice parts and gears.

A bientot!


----------



## bravo4588 (May 3, 2012)

I'm searching for trails in Paris aswell & I live in Sarcelles.
Franscoop is a good bike shop in Père Lachaise (M2/M3). They are dealers for Specialized, Lapierre, Commencel, etc.
The guy in there speaks english aswell.


----------

